# Power book qui se charge plus



## libanais (3 Mai 2007)

Salut voila j'ai un petit probleme sur mon powerbook G4 12 pouce, un petit probleme de materiel qui me derange fortement.
Voila mon powerbook ne se charge plus cela ne peut venir du chargeur car je l'ai testé sur une autre machine.
Le probleme peut provenir soit de la connectique car en tournant un chouia le chargeur dans la connectique il m'arrive de le voir charger.
Mais le probleme peut egalement venir de la carte mere, car une fois j'avais reussis à le charger powerbook éteint et des que je l'ai ralumé il ne chargeait plus.
Ma batterie aussi peut etre une raison car depuis peut elle ne dure que 20 min grand max.

Voila ma question est d'avoir quelque avis parmis des expert svp car la réparation coute entre 200 si c'est la connectique est 800 si c'est la carte mere.

Merci infiniment de vos aide


----------



## Tam.Tam (3 Mai 2007)

Salut,
Tu as pu essayer une autre batterie? elle est ag&#233;e la tienne? combien de cycle de charge?
Je parierai bien sur la batterie.

Mais tu peux aussi essayer un reset de la Power Management Unit (PMU). C'est le circuit qui g&#232;re les alimentation des portable mac:
"1. Si l'ordinateur est sous tension, &#233;teignez-le.
2. R&#233;initialisez le gestionnaire d'&#233;nergie en appuyant simultan&#233;ment sur Maj-Contr&#244;le-Option-bouton d'alimentation. Ne pas appuyer sur pomme et fn en meme temps.
3. Attendez 5 secondes.
4. Appuyez sur le bouton d'alimentation pour red&#233;marrer l'ordinateur."

Si ton ordi te demande de regler l'heure au red&#233;marrage c'est que le reset a r&#233;ussi

++


----------



## clem12345 (30 Août 2009)

salut libanais
peux-tu stp me dire comment tu avais résolu ton problème d'alimentation (j'ai exactement la même chose sur un powerbook 12) ?
à priori faux contact au niveau de l'alimentation.
(ça ne vient ni de la batterie ni du chargeur)
merci bcp


----------

